# I can has quiche?



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

(Click for larger picture)



I know the ingredients aren't the best in those Ratatouille quiches, but honestly, they mostly enjoy dragging it around the cage. The most they eat is the "pastry" crust, so I figure one a month between them doesn't hurt...


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

There needs to be a lot more "lolrats" on the Internet. A whole lot more.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

cjshrader said:


> There needs to be a lot more "lolrats" on the Internet. A whole lot more.


OK, GO! :lol:

We did have a thread about them, once... I should look for it and try and revive it.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh yes that thread was a dream come true for me. I have an RSS subscription to http://icanhascheezburger.com/ because I love these images so inexplicably much. I've only ever seen one or two with rats on their though, so more need to be submitted!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

There are sites already! 

http://lolrats.blogspot.com/
http://www.vermin-realm.com/lolrats/ (I don't like the name of that site!)
http://www.lolrats.com/

In fact, *here's* my google search... it'll be quicker :lol:

I was googling to find the original thread, here - and, here it is!


----------

